# Any worthy 6x9 midbass drivers out there?



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Like the title says I'm wondering if anyone can recommend any worthwhile midbass drivers available at present in the 6x9 format.
Of course I've heard good things about the ID XS69(?) not sure that is the correct model # but are there any others you can recommend and are the currently produced IDs still good?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

A few. Depends on your depth first then work from there. No use wishing a 4" would fit in a 2.5" like I have. I've researched this till my eyes crossed. Also keep in mind being a mid base powered with sufficient power & tuned correctly most any will do fine. They don't have to be Huber expensive. Mine are stock 6x9 Pioneer and they have excellent kick. The kind that tickles your T-shirt and vibrate the rear view mirror.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a pair of the carbon fiber CDT CL69SUB/CF which are supposed to be one of the better 6x9's for the money. PM me if you want them, selling cheap


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

If you have 3.25" depth OP ^^^^that's the end of your search.  Pretty sweet. How cool is that?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

CL69SubCF is actually 3.5" deep if you include the hump on the back of the magnet. MX-69S is 2.8" deep.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

trumpet said:


> CL69SubCF is actually 3.5" deep if you include the hump on the back of the magnet. MX-69S is 2.8" deep.



Yeah! What he said.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a set of rare NOS Macrom paper cone 6x9s I have been wanting to try. I also have a set of the idxs69s if you want a good price on a used set.

pics in here

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/166286-lack-raw-driver-6x9s.html


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

jbl t696l


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

So how would you guys say the CDT CL69SUB/CF compare to the ID XS69?
Very interested in getting one or the other but have zero experience with either. Architect what are you wanting for your CDTs and tyrone what are you looking for on the used set of IDs?


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a 2014 dodge Dart with German Maestro Epic 6908s at all 4 corners and they get down. Loud clean and kick like a mule when need to and calm and smooth. very dynamic. 
hit me up. im a dealer for them and the price isnt to bad either..


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

supertrav2 said:


> I have a 2014 dodge Dart with German Maestro Epic 6908s at all 4 corners and they get down. Loud clean and kick like a mule when need to and calm and smooth. very dynamic.
> hit me up. im a dealer for them and the price isnt to bad either..


How much?


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

And they are convertible.


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

Rockville RVL69W 6x9" 600W Competition Cast Aluminum Car Subwoofer Mid Bass Lows | eBay


----------



## MikeGratton (Aug 17, 2012)

Soundstream Tarantulas have a great review-I will see if I can find the article later


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

200 for the xs69s w/grills

I also have the tarantulas and they are excellent budget 6x9s as well


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

tyrone you have PM.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

cajunner said:


> jbl t696l


Aren't those like 3-ways?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> Aren't those like 3-ways?


yes.

but they are cast frame 6X9" mid-woofers, from JBL, as their top of the line outside of the GTi series.

there is a running heritage, "thing" about the T-series from JBL, starting with their game changing first model, the T-545.

Now, I know this is 2015 and the stuff is being made in China, but there was a time when you could do no better in the 6X9" hole, than a JBL.

I have not heard peep one, about these units and I believe they have been marketed overseas, more than here.

But if I had 200 to spare and I needed the ovals, and had the mounting depth and room for the cast basket's frame, I'd want to give these their day in court.


Just because we all have seen the XS-69, the Cadence wanna-be's, the weirdo Tang Bands, and even the 7X10 specials.


I just haven't seen these T696L yet, and it would be nice to get a review on them before they are gone the way of the dodo, along with most of the heart of JBL's engineering department into that yellow-framed sky with setting sun...


no more big bodies, WGTI super subs, CROWN amps, Titanium midranges, etc...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> So how would you guys say the CDT CL69SUB/CF compare to the ID XS69?
> Very interested in getting one or the other but have zero experience with either. Architect what are you wanting for your CDTs and tyrone what are you looking for on the used set of IDs?


$100 shipped


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Architect7 said:


> $100 shipped


Wow at that price I think I'm gonna have to get both the CDTs and the IDs and see which work best!

You wanna PM me your paypal info?
Thanks man.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Yaay! Ibizaonacid glad you got a deal. OK now that's done let me also throw out another name in addition to those up top. 
HAT I69 2v2 CONVERTIBLE coaxial. Having options is nice you know. With 3.25" mounting depth(sadly to deep for me) it's looking like a nice set.
Massive Audio CK 6x9 mounting depth 2.95"
Then there's JL audio while not a true 6x9 it's a 6x8(to be different?) 2.5" mounting depth! Woot.
http://www.jlaudio.com/c3-570-car-audio-c3-convertible-systems-99021


----------



## shouhei (Sep 13, 2009)

IbizaOnAcid: I'd be keen on the CDTs if you decide to not keep them


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

If it is strictly midbass duty how about

Tang Band W69-1042J 6"x9" Subwoofer

You will need 4.25" of depth though.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Most 5x7 factory applications will also take a 6x8 and visa versa...hence why the model number is C3 570- it's a 5x7.



rxonmymind said:


> Yaay! Ibizaonacid glad you got a deal. OK now that's done let me also throw out another name in addition to those up top.
> HAT I69 2v2 CONVERTIBLE coaxial. Having options is nice you know. With 3.25" mounting depth(sadly to deep for me) it's looking like a nice set.
> Massive Audio CK 6x9 mounting depth 2.95"
> Then there's JL audio while not a true 6x9 it's a 6x8(to be different?) 2.5" mounting depth! Woot.
> C3-570 - Car Audio - Evolution® - C3 - Convertible Systems - JL Audio


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

shouhei said:


> IbizaOnAcid: I'd be keen on the CDTs if you decide to not keep them


I will let you know if I decide not to keep them.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

They arrive yet? I am very curious to hear how they perform against the IDs


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to answer this but I had a problem with the ID mids (which tyroneshoes took care of in the coolest possible fashion!) but I ended up just grabbing a new pair from woofers etc.
The ID x69s murdered the CDTs in every possible way! No comparison. With 300 watts going to each midbass via a bridged JL HD600/4 the IDs take it all and sound damn nice doing it. The CDTs on the other hand sounded just plain thin and anemic. I was actually so desperate to wring some entertainment out of the CDTs that after about the hundredth time they bottomed out making that godawful sound that speakers make when they are way out of their league that I went ahead and pushed them over the edge (very intentionally) and put them out of my misery! CDT RIP!
That said I imagine that there is probably a place in car audio for the CDT x9s but it is definitely not in a high powered after market system. Drop in replacements in a middle of the road OEM system perhaps? Not recommended!
On the other hand I continue to be impressed by the ID x69s and have every intention of leaving them right where they're at for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Junior 123 (Jul 20, 2020)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> Sorry it took me so long to answer this but I had a problem with the ID mids (which tyroneshoes took care of in the coolest possible fashion!) but I ended up just grabbing a new pair from woofers etc.
> The ID x69s murdered the CDTs in every possible way! No comparison. With 300 watts going to each midbass via a bridged JL HD600/4 the IDs take it all and sound damn nice doing it. The CDTs on the other hand sounded just plain thin and anemic. I was actually so desperate to wring some entertainment out of the CDTs that after about the hundredth time they bottomed out making that godawful sound that speakers make when they are way out of their league that I went ahead and pushed them over the edge (very intentionally) and put them out of my misery! CDT RIP!
> That said I imagine that there is probably a place in car audio for the CDT x9s but it is definitely not in a high powered after market system. Drop in replacements in a middle of the road OEM system perhaps? Not recommended!
> On the other hand I continue to be impressed by the ID x69s and have every intention of leaving them right where they're at for the foreseeable future.


It's common sense you got entry level 80 watts rms as opposed to 150 watts image dynamics and pushed them beyond their limits, now you should have gotten the mx series or the es series both 180 rms and can take more with a good dsp.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

I use Alpine S69's bandpassed from 70-300 on a 24 LR.

Like others said, any decent 6×9 will work pretty good. They basically have the same cone area as an 8".

And you better have your doors fixed LOL


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

Junior 123 said:


> It's common sense you got entry level 80 watts rms as opposed to 150 watts image dynamics and pushed them beyond their limits, now you should have gotten the mx series or the es series both 180 rms and can take more with a good dsp.


Great advice 5 years later


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

lingling1337 said:


> Great advice 5 years later


Lmfao! Isn't it funny people respond after such a long ass time 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

lingling1337 said:


> Great advice 5 years later


Right?


----------

